# Peace sign cable hangers...



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

anyone familiar with this logo/brand/name ? looks like "vangupro? or van--prd? thanx

edit: "vanguard" maybe?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

found em...Vanguard.....thanx anyway..


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

"Lung Curd"


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Have a set on my Montana SS, found them in the hanger bin at a store I worked at - actually pretty good hangers.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Ringle handed out ones just like those ages ago as schwag. Like early 90's.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Do you guys buy stuff without knowing what it is, in the hope that it is something good?


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

The hex screws are very small and get round quiete quickly. No recommendation although peace is a good thing.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I actually only use the two that pinch the brake cable and I don't really torque them down hard - haven't had any slippage problems. Never really saw the point of the straddle pinch bolts - they prevent the hanger from self-centering. In my experience oNza Chill pills are much less durable - I have had to cut them off a couple bikes.



> Do you guys buy stuff without knowing what it is, in the hope that it is something good?


Well, I didn't pay for mine - I was told I was welcome to them, but I was always aware they were Mojo knockoffs. Frankly the price the real ones go for kind of disturbs me.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

It's like ink blots... 

I saw long up rd, and figured it was one of those small Taiwanese companies trying to use English, only to end up having it just, um, miss it's mark. 

The company Leadtec comes to mind.....


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Vlad said:


> Do you guys buy stuff without knowing what it is, in the hope that it is something good?


I do sometimes, but it's gotta have a cool factor. Then if it turns out "good" it's a bonus.

Not in this case though, I just didn't recognize the name.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Do you only do that when you are off your meds?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rasumichin said:


> The hex screws are very small and get round quite quickly. No recommendation although peace is a good thing.


And if they're not rounded off (or missing as is the case in the pic), they're filled with dried mud which makes it nearly impossible to insert a hex key.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

mechagouki said:


> I actually only use the two that pinch the brake cable and I don't really torque them down hard - haven't had any slippage problems. Never really saw the point of the straddle pinch bolts - they prevent the hanger from self-centering. .


ditto that, and these have a strange placement for the straddle piching anyway....:thumbsup:


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> they're filled with dried mud which makes it nearly impossible to insert a hex key.


I LOVE the sharpened spoke "awl" on my tool board. I use it for everything, and it's nice long tapered point makes that stuff a distant memory:thumbsup:


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> I LOVE the sharpened spoke "awl" on my tool board. I use it for everything, and it's nice long tapered point makes that stuff a distant memory:thumbsup:


I always just used a small nail. Sharpened spoke is much more elegant though.:thumbsup:


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Deuce Bigelow said:


> I always just used a small nail. Sharpened spoke is much more elegant though.:thumbsup:


The cool thing with the spoke is, you can use the length to bend it into all sorts of cool, hand friendly, function specific shapes 

Grind it to a flattened point to get behind stuck parts, etc etc etc....


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> The cool thing with the spoke is, you can use the length to bend it into all sorts of cool, hand friendly, function specific shapes
> 
> Grind it to a flattened point to get behind stuck parts, etc etc etc....


+1 on the pointy spoke tool! We'd always wrap a snail shell-like grip section of housing first, then grid off at a useful length.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I bought a bench grinder just to make the pointy spoke tools.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

mainlyfats said:


> We'd always wrap a snail shell-like grip section of housing first, then grid off at a useful length.


That rocks! Thanks for the great idea, colors are coming to mind for coding purposes.....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The spoke is my #1 tool for opening freshly cut housing.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

jeff said:


> The spoke is my #1 tool for opening freshly cut housing.


Havent needed the sharpened spoke ever since I came across a little packet of cheap dental tools. It's amazing how often I have to pull those things out. I highly recommend a set.

not me:

http://cgi.ebay.com/QTY-14-Dental-H...ltDomain_0&hash=item43a17c9fb7#ht_2521wt_1133


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Havent needed the sharpened spoke ever since I came across a little packet of cheap dental tools. It's amazing how often I have to pull those things out. I highly recommend a set.
> 
> not me:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/QTY-14-Dental-H...ltDomain_0&hash=item43a17c9fb7#ht_2521wt_1133


Are those cheaper if you can find them used?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

it says "vanguard"


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

jeff said:


> The spoke is my #1 tool for opening freshly cut housing.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*thanx*



colker1 said:


> it says "vanguard"


see post #2 :thumbsup:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Deuce Bigelow said:


> Are those cheaper if you can find them used?


Perfect! Thanks..


----------

